# Hey Tubby (~BHM, ~~WG)



## Craiger16 (Dec 12, 2009)

~BHM, ~~WG - A gainer finds his friend's sister is into it as much as he is.



*Hey Tubby!
By: Craiger16​*


Working out, lifting weights, pushing myself to the max, and that is what I was all about. The key word there is was. Honestly, I loved fat, I loved the idea of growing fat, and watching others get fat. My dad wanted me to work out and get in shape, my mom wanted me to be healthy and lose some pounds. I didnt care! I wanted to be a big fatty! I wanted to have a big belly, and a huge butt. I used to shove pillows under my shirt just so I could feel bigger; I loved imagining myself with a big belly, waddling around and loving every minute of it. I would offer to do the grocery shopping for the family just so I could sneak in a few extra treats. The best was when I found a cheesecake sampler, 8 slices of heaven it was. So many calories packed into such a small set of cakes, but man it was good. 

According to my mother even though I never lost my baby fat I wasnt as fat as I thought I would be by the end of grade 12. However after multiple runs to KFC it was evident that the calories were piling up. My good friend Matt and I frequented Little Caesars Pizza and KFC/Taco Bell a lot, and we began gorging on them so much that we were bursting out of our clothes constantly by the end of our freshman year at college. Honestly I didnt think I had a weight problem until one day when Matts sister Katie was over, she walked past us sitting on his couch stuffing ourselves with pop tarts and candy when she said Wow Matt youre blowing up like a whale! then she looked at me and said Hey tubby! You want more junk food tubby? as she rubbed my belly. As much as she acted like she was teasing me by the same token it seemed like she was into me, I liked it, it was fun being taunted about how much of a fatty I was becoming. 

Later on that night Matt passed out after quite the stuffing session of way too much pizza and I was lying on the couch rubbing my massive full belly. I began to think about how much I had let myself go. I used to be able to do 100 pushups in one sitting; now I can barley do five without being out of breath. My love of beer, burgers, and ice cream has really added inches to my waistline. Oh ice cream with chocolate sauce, and whipped cream, it was soooo fattening, and I loved it. While I was laying on the couch rubbing my fat gut, and thinking about how sinful I had been, Katie snuck up and began to cuddle with me. She rubbed my belly and whispered into my ear about how fat I was getting and how she knew I would only get fatter as time went on. Katie was beautiful, but totally not an FFA from what I would have guessed. She liked to tease me, she wanted me to beg for more food, she wanted me to ask her to please sit on top of me and spray whipping cream into my mouth and then tell me Youre gonna get fat from this... it was magical.

I know it wasnt the right thing to do, fooling around with my friends sister, but as a fat guy with little experience I figured there wouldnt be too many girls out there who want to get with me. Just to clarify I loved the way I looked, I wanted to get bigger, but in this day and age it was a challenge to find someone who would be into the weight gaining scene. I always believed it was easier to ask for forgiveness than permission, so thats why I went along with it. Katie loved my growing belly, she wanted to kneed it, cuddle with it and sleep on it. However, that wasnt the only expanding part of my body. One morning I was dragging myself out of bed when I reached back and felt...my butt! And it was getting huge! Now I was a big guy, 63 in fact! Even with my big hands I couldnt grab all the flesh around my gigantic bum, and you know what? Katie liked it... the best part was I liked it too. Sure there were some issues with theatre seating, restaurant booths, and lots of other places that werent fat friendly but Katie would just keep giving me chocolate and kept encouraging me to eat more. 

I loved what she did; I loved being treated so well, because eating was fun. And Katie wanted me to not only eat, but to stuff myself, and gain more and more weight which made me feel and made her think how hot I was. She would squeeze my love handles and bury her head into my belly. Mmm, youre so soft and squishy, it feels so nice... shed say. 

The day she tried to hug me and she couldnt get her arms all the way around was a bit upsetting for me, Katie knew immediately something was wrong. I was sad, I loved being big and I loved gaining, but I was worried that she wouldnt be happy about the recent turn of events. Slowly she walked up beside me, I told her Im sorry for this, (as I shook my belly) Im sorry for getting so fat. 

She stopped me before I could continue, she said You sexy thing dont ever feel like you need to lose anything except that lame attitude! I like my big sexy man to hold me tight, I feel safe with you, and above all else I want you! 

Yeah I dont think I need to worry about anything, except where can I get more cheesecake?


----------



## mikael (Dec 12, 2009)

good story. though i wish you had gotten more into him and katie. felt like you barely scratched the surface of their BHM/FFA relationship


----------



## Craiger16 (Dec 12, 2009)

thanks, I appreciate the feedback.


----------

